# 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 RealTek 8139 broken?

## LeTene

I've suddenly encountered a problem with my RealTek RTL-8139 network card in 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 - everything was fine in the r4 version. On boot, I get a "nobody cared" message and it tells me "Disabling IRQ#16". Closer examination of /var/log/messages shows:

```
Jul 20 21:57:25 tux eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jul 20 21:57:25 tux irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Jul 20 21:57:25 tux [<c01352ea>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x90

Jul 20 21:57:25 tux [<c0134b60>] handle_IRQ_event+0x30/0x70

Jul 20 21:57:25 tux [<c01353e9>] note_interrupt+0x79/0x110

Jul 20 21:57:25 tux [<c0134cb7>] __do_IRQ+0x117/0x120

Jul 20 21:57:25 tux [<c01052d9>] do_IRQ+0x19/0x30

Jul 20 21:57:25 tux [<c010364e>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

Jul 20 21:57:25 tux [<c0100af0>] default_idle+0x0/0x30

Jul 20 21:57:25 tux [<c0100b13>] default_idle+0x23/0x30

Jul 20 21:57:25 tux [<c0100b98>] cpu_idle+0x48/0x60

Jul 20 21:57:25 tux [<c050c7b2>] start_kernel+0x152/0x170

Jul 20 21:57:25 tux [<c050c390>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x1b0

Jul 20 21:57:25 tux handlers:

Jul 20 21:57:25 tux [<c03115c0>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x1a0)

Jul 20 21:57:25 tux Disabling IRQ #16
```

Is this a bug (tried searching, can't find any mention of one)? Alternatively, how do I try out the irqpoll option it advises me?

Thanks for any help!

----------

## ikaro

you could try 2.6.12-rc3 and see if its fixed.

----------

## dsd

the irqpoll patch is from 2.6.13-rc3, is new to 2.6.12-r6, and is designed for users who already had "nobody cared" problems. adding irqpoll to the boot parameters (i.e. where you write root=/dev/hda3 etc.) in your bootloader should evade the problem -- but its not good news if adding the patch actually caused you to get a "nobody cared" error.

please file a bug for this at https://bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## GothicKnight

I have the same card and same kernel with no erros what so ever.... HW problem??

----------

## LeTene

I am having the same error on another identical box (same motherboard, same card) with this release so it's not a broken card - perhaps  it's the motherboard/card combo being problematic. Using the irqpoll as dsd suggested in the bootloader config didn't solve it, so I'm going to file a bug.

Thanks for the replies, I'll revert to r4 in the meantime...

----------

